# Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5**



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay so Angel is stretching to get those baby's into position. Looks like she is losing her plug, and although her bag isn't really full it didn't get real full the last time either. It looks about the size of a softball, but it fills out nicely on the side that has a teat after she kids. Also I can see that her Tail head is sunk in, she won't let me catch her w/o grain. Her baby's will be 1/2 Lamancha 1/4 Togg 1/4 Kiko. I am hoping for :kidred: :kidred: but :kidred: :kidblue: would be okay too. Cant believe that I forgot when she got bred, thought I wrote it down but if I did I cant find where. So good thing I remembered it was the same day as our mini-mare who if she's bred by my stallion is due in May around the 21st.... I also have five more does down in the other barn who seem to be getting closer one with similar signs, one who is just acting strange like letting me touch her without running, One is pawing and three are just laying around kind of off by themselves. Will keep posting as we either get more signs or actual labor.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

okay we have mucus plug along with Angels other signs. Also checked on the other girls took down a snack of bear pulp pellets,and got my finger bite by an  doe who thought my finger was for eating :whatgoat: guess that is what I get for hand feeding, even big pellets. Oh well They liked em. I am going to be up cause one is looking close not pushing but close plus gotta check Angel at 4 anyways.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

Okay it is 5am and I am tired every two hours out to check all night tonight...She is in the same spot and keeps going back to it after she gets up because she doesn't want me to touch her. I caught her yawning although not with a stretch. So gona go sleep for a couple hours.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

hope she kids smoothly for you


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

Oh the waiting game! I hope everything goes great for you! Happy Kidding!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

Wishing for... a happy and healthy kidding.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

Oh Gawd... Now you got me in here and checking a a regular basis (like a mother hen).... brutal... good luck on the kidding...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

Sounds like it could be real soon. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

nothing yet. I did take new pics of her udder I will post and you can tell me if it looks bigger, will also post pics from a week or so ago.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

Angel this morning










Last Weekend


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

It is really hard to tell in the pics. But I'm no expert.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

Okay well nothing happened today. I have watched and waited and I'm guessing I will keep watching and waiting...I so hate not having due dates for the Meat herd... Although I am pretty sure that most of them are close to kidding, cause they look like little whales on sticks. Angel also is not cooperating but as this is the second Kidding i am going through with her that doesn't surprise me one bit cause last time she was in labor all day long and I was out there with her, she waited til I had to use the Bathroom and had ran up to the house. She had to buckling's on the ground and pretty well cleaned up in about 15 min. Anyhow gona go do one last check in about 15min, just to make sure that everyone knows Im sleeping tonight and won't be back til 5am. With my luck they will kid in the night.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray.*

I hope that none of the girls in the loafing barn do anything tonight, it is just to cold and windy, oh and snowy to be out checking on them five times tonight, I am sure Angel is going to hold off a day or two  just cause I want her milk and she knows it. Oh and no one was really doing anything tonight besides sleeping when I went to check on them, so not to worried about it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

She definitely changed from the pic.... she is more dropped and sucken in.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

I can not tell at all from the pictures.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

well nothing new tonight brought #1 up to the heated barn ligs are softening and she looks like she has and udder, which two days ago was like not even a handful. Will let you all know whats going on in the morning....HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! arty: :stars:


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

Wishing you the best on the kidding and a Happy and very Prosperous New Year... Keep us posted.. looking forward to the pics.... I also have a couple of boer does that were bred, but I do not know when so I am in the same boat... no sure due date other than watching them to see what happens...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

I have a doe I am clueless if she is preggo and if so, when she'd be due. Last time I saw her come in heat was at the end of Sept. BUT she was always lovey lovey with the buck, if they were people they would be married...LOL So who knows. He's a boer and she's a dairy/kiko mix. Don't ya just love the guessing game? I didn't have a due date for our first two does to kid, but we did have a time frame.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

Happy and healthy kidding.... :thumb: :hug: ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

Hoosiershadow, I have no intention of doing this without a due date again. It wouldn't be so bad except the guy I bought my herd from let the bucks run with the does since Jan of 2010. and I bought them in Oct, just sold the buck in Dec. So I could have Kids from now til May. Im hoping that when one goes everyone will. :shades: a person can dream.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

We had to go to town, so before we left I went to check on the girls in the heated barn Angel isn't doing anything new but #1 has went from white mucus to clear :leap: , I just might get some kids today.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

Gosh everyone seems to be having babies. I've got another whole month to go..uugghh..I'll just have to make due with everyones pics. Good Luck with your does. Hope everything goes and comes smoothly


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

thought I would let everyone know that I went to check the girls and felt #1's right side and it was hard as a rock, check again a few minutes later same thing, then again just to make sure baby's hadn't moved back up and it was nice and soft....So is she having contractions?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

sounds like probably some mild contractions


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

yep..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

I hope so after the last couple months around here I would like one of my girls to have healthy happy baby's, with an easy delivery, it would make the heart ache of the learning curve a little more bearable.  Now if it would just warm up and make those barn checks a little more bearable all would be good.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

Okay well now I have #13 up in the heated barn ligs are very soft and can almost reach around her tail head. Angel has a string of white mucus hangin out as does #1. #1 I think has deep Ligs cause I can't seem to find them and yet her tail head doesn't seem to be any higher? So I will do checks all night tonight every two hours and with my luck i still won't have kids for another week.... :hair: They do drive us nuts


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

awwwweeee good luck! Hope you get some sleep!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

I get to sleep from 5am til Hubby leaves for work which I'm guessing will be around 9 or 10 we have a snow blower coming so He can't leave til it gets here and he will do the 7 and 9am checks.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

okay #1 is trying to push down the walls!!! She is having more discharge and at times seem really uncomfortable will try for pics on next check, won't be to great had to take out one light bulb must have to many things plugged in I keep popping the breaker, so glad that we got it changed to breakers from the fuses cause if not the heater wouldn't work not that it is all that great but at least if your right in front of it you wont completely freeze. LOL. This is so awesome. Praying for :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: , I need some boys to sell.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

Okay went out for another check and she is really uncomfortable now, sounds like moaning or groaning? not sure here is a link to the video you have to listen close though cause my bottle kids were being kind of loud :greengrin: they always are.
And A couple pics of Angel showing off. I am pulling my hair out waiting to see what kind of kids this doe is going to throw. I will post the link and Picture once photo bucket finishes downloading of course by then I might be uploading more pics only of kids this time.


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

Thanks for the updates...


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

went out to check this morning, Angel has very loose stools, please read my post in Caprine Special Care, any and all opinions, and advice welcome. # 1 and #13 still haven't gone yet.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

Well Angel is doing better, #1's side has dropped, but I can feel baby's moving, #13's Ligs are soft but still no other progress....I guess wait and see wait and see..... I want more baby's to play with!!!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

okay #1 dropped her sides the difference is dramatically obvious via pictures from last night versus tonight but computer won't upload pics from my card tonight don't know why but I will figure it out. Angel has no really noticable changes, so I guess we shall see if #1 follows the book or not of course I read the book and she didn't so probably not LOL :ROFL: I agree that it is their job to make us :hair: :GAAH: But in some strange way we all must  or we wouldn't have goats after the first kidding season. :doh: :ZZZ: :help: :lovey:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

All are of #1
Top View 01/02/11









Top View 02/03/11









Pooch 01/02/11









Pooch 01/03/11


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, Soon I pray. New Pics*

nope nothin new yet I will keep everyone posted.... :help: :GAAH: :hair: :ZZZ:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

How's her udder? I couldn't see it in the pics


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

when I looked earlier it still isn't very big, but I am positive she has had kids before, so I think she is one of those Boers that just doesn't have much for an udder but you can tell the difference from a week ago.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

this is a picture from the 1st of her udder I will try to get one when I go out and feed the bottle kids this morning


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

she's gotta be close right if she has little udder leaking milk? RIGHT? SHE CAN"T WAIT ANY LONGER??????? I didn't sleep last night and we have a calf down on top of everything else I think I need :ZZZ: :ZZZ: :help:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

If she were a horse I'd say yep, leaking milk means she's very very close! But with goats I'm not so sure? I know Stacey or someone else could probably say for sure.

I hope the calf will be okay, I can't imagine how stressful it must be waiting on the girls and having a sick baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

with goats... leaking doesn't mean... that kidding is close....

If she is groaning and moaning this is normal...as they get bigger and closer to kidding...... especially laying down...The left side is the rumen...so that will fluctuate...in size alot...

Has she dropped in the tail head area.... can you feel her ligs or not?

Is she posty?

I don't see her udder real tight...is it real full or not very full?
Usually the udder gets a real shiny appearance... at the bottom of it ...when they are close... :thumb:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

All I can feel is her hip bones everything else feels like it fell away, Ligs are really squish when i manage to find em, I am gona give her the birthing cut today and will take pics after that should make it easier to see whats up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

With both of my kidding experiences before, my does lost their ligs the night before, went into labor the next morning, and that's when their udders were strutted <full & twice as big>, they were also posty <but not the night before>. Sweetheart had a mucus discharge off and on and then the stringy stuff during her labor. Snow White didn't have any mucus discharge that I remember, not until she was pushing the 'bubble' out did we see anything on her rear end. 
My girls acted 'different' I want to say they were a little more quiet? I don't recall the star gazing stuff, but I knew them well enough at that point to tell when something had changed.
They were also first time mama's.
My doe who is overdue, Ithma, this is her 2nd time - she had twins her first time. And she's different than my first two does to kid - nothing bothers her, she's always laid back. What do you expect from a doe that nothing seems to bother? LOL


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

I had four does kid last year three of them I bought at the same place, My Angel was one of them, No Name a Light Brown Boer, she had every sign in the book streaming, lost the ligs, dropped, sat and stared at the wall, and Pushed out two little doelings, and in less than twenty four hours. Sky she was all over the board on all of it over like three to four days time. And my angel showed me basically nothing other than I knew her well enough that when the time came I could tell she was contracting. Then I bought Sugar, That doe had me out there for over a week, she bagged up til her bag looked like it could explode, I couldn't find her ligs and she dropped her side,oh and was streaming. then she just laid down and started to push, went to get the Iodine to dip Navel in and got back to two hooves and a nose that didn't want to come out, I thought for sure she was gona give me twins, Nope Just big ol' Suga's Baby. That kid was huge big and long....And I love her everyday when I look at her. every birth is different every doe is different. I just hope they hurry up. And Yes #1 definatatly does have an udder and it looks to be okay size wise, as to the Strutting I think a lot of Does do but it isn't one of the more reliable signs out of 4 does last year I had two who were strutted, Sugar filled while she delivered, angel took a few days to really let down her milk and then a while to dry off the right side as she doesn't have a teat on that side....Still get a quart a day milking her once a day though...so she stays, despite her attitude.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

 she did nothing in the night will post pics later she sure don't look the same to me this morning


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

:shrug: I pray that these does go soon, before another storm shows up.
#1 Yesterday Pooch Pic








#1 Today's Pooch Pic








Also a better Udder Picture









And Yes I do like to take alot Pictures, wish I had taken more last year


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 4*

Why is it that I just cannot pinpoint if these does are going to kid? Im not sure why Im thinking along the lines that I am could have something to do with pain and not being able to sleep due to it, the side of my tooth fell out today, of all days. Anyhow, Im sitting here wondering what all the changes are in my two does that should be kidding soon. they both seem to have dropped, I can't really feel their Ligs, and with Doe #1 her vulva seems to have went flat again? With my luck she's gona pop 'em out while Im thirty miles away tomorrow, and can't get home. Hubby might be here he hasn't really decided if he's going to work or not, but probably. I am not going to take pics tomorrow as when I go out to bottle feed in the morning im gona be in pain and when I get back Im gonna be doped up. :ROFL: :clap: Im all for pain meds right now if only morning didn't come so early.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

I'm so sorry about your tooth! Nothing like pain in the mouth <and ears!>. I hope the doctors get you fixed up. Can they fix the tooth or will it have to be pulled? I had to have a root canal done about 13 years ago, OMG I was in pain for 3 days before I could get into the dentist, it hurt sooo bad!

The only thing on your girls I could think of is just check on them on and off. If hubby is home just have him check in on them. They could start filling more in their udders within hours of kidding, and that could be a sign. Posty legs, another sign. 
Good luck with them and hopefully they'll kid when your not feeling so icky, so you can enjoy it.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

they are pulling my tooth, don't know why but this is the 4th tooth to rot from the inside out, only one little problem its on the top. OH yeah and I hate the dentist. If my girls go today they will be alone Hubby went to work, so i guess they are on their own today


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*



newmama30+ said:


> they are pulling my tooth, don't know why but this is the 4th tooth to rot from the inside out, only one little problem its on the top. OH yeah and I hate the dentist. If my girls go today they will be alone Hubby went to work, so i guess they are on their own today


I'm so sorry! I hope you feel better soon. I haven't been to a dentist in forever, but need to go soon for a checkup.

I'm sure the girls will be okay until you get home  Who knows you might come home to a surprise


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

Ok so they didn't pull my tooth, I need an Oral Surgen to do that.
Here is #1 TodAY I think her sides dropped.
Yesterday Top Shot








Today Top Shot








Yesterday back end








Today back end








:shrug: What does everyone else think?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

looks promising!! :wahoo: her sides have definitely dropped and her pooch is more pushed out. hope she goes for you soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

The wait is torture.... I know...... :hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

I watch her so close every day I see changes, except her udder is still so small, Im a little worried that she wont have enough milk, hope it fills at the last minute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

I pray.... her udder fills in.... as well..... Do you have a colostrum source available ....just in case? :hug: ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 3*

yes one of the ladies whose daughters attend 4-H with mine told me that if we ever needed any again to call, or come over they have some on hand. They have a larg dairy goat operation. Hope I dont need it though.


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 4*

Hang in there Mama...


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 4*

Okay here are todays shots of her, you can compare with the pics that I posted yesterday. I am giving up on sitting around waiting for her to kid. My kids are with my dad for the weekend, so we are going to go do some errands this afternoon, eat a nice supper out, and go have drinks tonight and just relax, maybe she will give me a surprise when I get home, but I doubt it. :hair: :GAAH: :doh: :help:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 4*

Pooch








Top








Udder


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*possible labor**

Today's pics. I don't know if she's planning on giving them up today or not here are the pics from around 1. and she cant lift her tail up over her back anymore.

























Just for kicks a couple normal pics
Angel-the white doe








#1 the boer









So what do you think today or next week?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*possible labor**

Wow looks very very close! Any updates? Usually from what I gather if they can't lift the tail then they are extremely close. Very true because my doe who kidded the other day could move her tail up until she started laboring, then it looks broken like your does tail.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*possible labor**

Im going out to check on her here in Minute, if no kids Im gonna go in and check to make sure she is opening and doesn't have one stuck. If she isn't I think I'm gonna call the vet, those pics are from 5hrs ago.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

how are things going....is she ok...?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

:clap: She is in Labor Cervix is open and I can feel two lil feet but her pelvic bones didn't seperate, so waiting for the vet to call me back so I can have Hubby go get the meds, please pray that I dont have to use them. I really want her and babies to be okay.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Thoughts and prayers are going your way! Hopefully she'll progress on her own and not need any help!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I hope so, wish we kept liquor in the house I sure could use some to calm my nerves right now. I am scared to death of loosing the doe, or worse her and the kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Prayers for a fast healthy delivery!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Well looks like we both have a long night ahead of us Athena is in early labor also.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

oh my...long long night...good luck...post pics when you can


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Prayers ....for a healthy delivery..... :hug: :thumb: Can't wait to see the kiddo's... :wink:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Gave her the meds, need to give them time to work will be back on after while with an update.


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

best wishes for a safe and healthy delivery!
Can't wait to see pics


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

well the meds got her to start into a more normal labor so we will see, hope and pray that baby's are okay.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I hope they work, and thanks for the updates, I hope the next one is the one you share your new kiddos with us!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

well so far she is having contractions but no more room as of right now to get in and try grabbing a baby so now we wait and hope that the baby force her pelvic bones apart, stupid goat, Im tired and after loosing repete this morning don't know if I can deal with this the best right now. But I'll get through some how. Thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I'm so sorry I had no idea you lost Repete  What a lousy day  I hope it gets better for you, and I'm sending out thoughts and prayers your way tonight!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

did the vet give you a med to make her cervix open or to create contractions? I hope the former or you could have a dead goat on your hands :S

Hope im just being paranoid and all goes well. Try putting in 2 fingers and not forcing anything but manipulate around causing the cervix to open more so that the contractions can do their job


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Stacey her cervex is open she wasn't having strong contractions, so he gave me Oxy, Im checking on her to make sure she is progressing.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

As of right now I still cant reach in to grab a leg and she isn't pushing. I will call my vet first thing in the morning. She is fine eating walking around drinking. Im not liking what the outcome is likely to be, as two weeks ago this same doe had a bloody discharge, which cleared up with antibiotics. Just Pray that the doe comes out of this okay.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

How are things this morning? I thought about you as soon as I woke up and had hoped things were fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

hope things progress better later this morning


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Nothing yet, the oxy wore off about three so we will see what happens, can't get a vet today so I pray that everything is moving along just slowly. Hope I get to post pics soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Wow...that must be terrible.... not knowing... what is going on inside......I pray ....that things are OK and progress soon.... :hug: ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Okay well her pelvic bones are finally loosening up so the Contractions last night must have done something. When my Hubby gets home from cleaning out my dads yard Im gonna have him hold her so that I can check and make sure that everything is still okay. Wish us luck and pray for her. Also I may not be able to upload pics for a few days due to The internet provider saying that I am close to my max uploads for a 30 day Period. But I will get pics on here ASAP. Even if I have to send them to my mom to upload.HEHEHE


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Good luck..... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

How is she progressing?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Well still nothing, if we can't get them out tonight I will be taking her in in the morning and I dont want to think about the out come. I don't know what is wrong with this doe, she has had signs of labor for two weeks, now her cervix is open but even with the Oxy and CMPK its not progressing, only thing I can think is that something is wrong with the kids. On the other hand Angels Udder is filling nicely and her vulva is elongated!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Gosh...I hope and pray everything goes well. Hang in there!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

:hug: ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

 Nothing tried the Oxy and CMPK again nothing I will call the vet in the morning, I dont get it, but we shall see what the vet has to say, maybe we can try something different. I really cant afford a C-section but if we have to we will do it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Are you sure that it is hooves that you are feeling. That would be a long time for them to be there with the cervix completely open..... and no progression


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I am positive it was hooves that I felt but its like it slipped back and her hips didn't spread, we think that kids are probably dead and thats why nothing is progressing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

oh I hope they arent dead  but at the very least I hope your doe is ok


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Well Stacy we didn't know what was going on two weeks ago when she had the bloody show, right now I'm kind of wishing we would have induced then, but we didn't so now I just pray that when its over she's is okay, otherwise it will have been a not so great way to start off our kidding season. Either way we will learn from it, and go on.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

My thoughts are with you - hopefully it will work out


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Hang in there newmomma, my prayers will be with you tonight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I am so sorry this is happening. Many thoughts and prayers are going your way that everything will turn out to be okay.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I was so hopeing something like this wasn't going to happen for you. I hope you can at least save the doe and any kids if they might be alive. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your doe. Keep us updated please.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

:hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Any news??


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

yes there is news, I need a new vet for the goats. My vet says he doesnt know what the problem is so to just wait and see, and if she starts to look sick call him again. I think I want to go back to school.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

OMG I am so sorry  I'd be sooooo upset with that vet. Is there another vet you can get a second opinion from?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Wow... that is just nuts....not right ...of the vet to treat her in the 1st place and not know ...what is up with her.... :doh: 
What was her Due Date again? And are you totally sure of it?
Maybe get someone out there... like a another goat breeder... that is knowledgeable....I would try that....and see what another breeder says about her.... Do you know of any near you...that you can ask? Man I wish I was closer...I'd come and see her... :hug: ray:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

wow I am so sorry you are going thru this...I will says prayers for you both ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I am so sorry you have to go through this, and sorry about Repete.  I pray that your doe will be okay. And I guess there's not much of a chance for the babies, but also that the babies will be okay. ray: :hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I want to say thank you to everybody. Unfortunately no there really isn't another vet that I can get a second opinion from. THe only other vet that is in Livestock around here is basically of the opionion of just put them down, otherwise he charges way more than what I can afford, ever. Last fall I had to take a calf to him for IV fluids, cost me $160 dollars, and the calf still died. Im serious I think Im gona look into going back to college in the fall to finish my pre-vet schooling and yes I said finish I started it when I graduated from High School, then life got in the way. I am not happy about what he said but I also know that if she even looks off at all tomorrow that he will come out, if only to keep me from blowing up his cell every 15 min.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I am praying that ...you get answers and something happens soon..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I understand your vet issue- the only vet that would see goats and sheep left the area so I am on my own-thank goodness for TGS. I was thinking of going back to school as well but now I can't even find a school for that in our area! I wish I could be a help to you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

How about getting ahold of a 4h or FFA teacher ...they may have goat know how....maybe they will help..... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I found this mobile vet ... that does service your area....maybe call them and see if they can do something.... :hug:

http://murray-countymn.com/php/index.ph ... Itemid=137


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Yepp they come into town every two months. They were here like a week ago. I might be able to get a vet out of Redwood Tomorrow, but I doubt it, don't know why but the vets around here just don't know much about goats. She's doing okay though, eating and drinking moving around. I still don't understand why her cervix would be open, with contractions and her hips wouldn't move apart, or does that happen from the kid pushing on them from the inside? Right now my head is just spinning, cause I know I ended up checking a doe last year who had been streaming for a couple days and her ligs didn't let loose before the cervix opened, cause when I checked her it was still closed tight and she kidded like the next day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

She shouldn't still be contracting and opened....... it is most likely... a kid in there....

Can you go in and check for a kid?

if you talk to a vet.... tell them.... it is an emergency.....vets respond better when you say emergency.... if in fact... there is a kid in there... it needs to come out or...you are risking the life of kid and Doe....  :hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

i know toth, anyhow her ligs/hips seem to have finally let loose today, Im gonna check her once hubby gets home, if I can get my hand in I plan on pulling kid/kids out. Problem has been that when I start to go in my knuckles get caught on her hip bones, and I didn't really think that having an open cervix was normal, but thought I would ask.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

This is a Boer doe right? Has her water broke at all? Contracting? If her water hasn't broke and the contractions are intermittant, giving her a calcium drench may help get things moving.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I pray everything goes okay. I'm sending good thoughts your way for babies soon


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

No her water has not broke, yes contractions are still intermitten, have not gave any more oxy since Sun, Have gave CMPK 15cc everyday since Saterday and also gave her Calcium Gel-for pregnant cows.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Wow...she really seems to want to keep them for herself. I pray that all goes well and that she does deliver soon.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Well if looks could kill I would be dead, she saw both of us come out to the barn me roll up my sleeve and grab the lube, and she gave me this look like don't you even think about putting that in me! :ROFL: I actually got in further tonight than I had been able to but my hand still got caught before i got in far enough, and between that and her going forward back and side to side to get me out it was not a fun experience for either one of us. So she will get some more calcium in the morning which is better the CMPK injection, or the drench or gel? Just give me your opinions, Im really thinking that she probably feels like a pin cushion, and when she sees needle's now watch out. I now have huge bruises on my legs thanks to her beautiful horns, those things are very sharp. :doh: :help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Just a note Oxy shouldn't be given unless the cervix is all the way open. Oxy should never be given to induce labor.

I read recently that Lute will help the cervix open if it is rubbed on it. Is there any way you can get some injectable lute, squirt it on a glove and rub it around in there? That might help her open up inside. :shrug:

Will be praying for your girl and her kids! ray:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Any News? ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

nope no news on #1, Although Angel seems to have suddenly swollen up to the size of a whale, she is huge! and her udder is filling somewhat finally.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I don't know what is going on with Doe #1 but tonight I can practically wrap my hand around her tail head, so here's to hoping she has decided to let those kiddo's go finally, but since she can still lift her tail up although not over her back it just sticks straight up but it's not falling off to the side, and she isn't strutted or having a discharge, and wasn't pushing or showing signs of going within the next 6 hrs or so, so I am going to go to bed and get some sleep. Also Angels udder has also filled quite a bit in the last 48 hrs. So :cheers: to Happy and hopefully if it is God's will healthy kids...I really need some to sell.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

Sounds like things are going in a good direction for them - progress! Gotta head to bed but wanted to say I am happy they are doing okay, and hopefully you get some kids soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

wrapping your fingers around the tail head doesnt mean a thing -- its the ligaments on either side of the tail you need to be checking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

I agree with Stacey..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Doe #1, Soon I pray. New Pics Pg 5*In labor**

It doesn't seem to me like she was actually in labor way back when. It just seems to me like she simply isn't due quite yet.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

After contacting yet another vet today, the outlook for #1 isn't to good. I am going to call up to St. Paul tomorrow to the U of MN vet clinic to see if they have any Ideas that could help but the chance's of a live birth is slim to none at this point. I will start a new thread for Angel, and #13.


----------



## Maria (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this, sending prayers your way for #1!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How is #1 doing has anything happened with her?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

#1 seems fine now, I did get some lute finally, gave it to her last friday night, and nothing, no kids, no labor, no heat, absolutely nothing happened. So now I think I'm just loosing my mind. Although it could have been a Cloud burst pregnancy, but I swear I could feel kids.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That is soooooo crazy I am sorry you are having these problems this year I hope the rest go 10 times better.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

so do I cause we have 17 left to kid out, with one in labor right now


----------

